# 1 de octubre dia del Caudillo.Nostalgia.



## EXTOUAREG (1 Oct 2012)

Hoy es 1 de octubre,era el día del Caudillo. Se conmemoraría el LXXVI aniversario de la exaltación de Franco a la jefatura del Estado.

Día sin duda para la reflexión en un momento en que la justicia social se esfuma. La democracia es maravillosa cuando se tiene pan que comer. La democracia orgánica fue tal vez lo único que pudo mantener a España unida y próspera.


----------



## sen (1 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]SOiMRksAIbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nut (1 Oct 2012)

No este is tristes.....







Juan Carlos I jura como sucesor de Franco. http://anotacionesconhistoria.blogspot.com - YouTube

Juan Carlos I jura como sucesor de Franco


----------



## Nut (1 Oct 2012)

Juan Carlos I con el que lo hizo Jefe del Estado...Franco....






Todos a la orden del Rey.Viva el Rey!!Gritaron los franquistas...Es decir TODOS!


----------



## nefernef (1 Oct 2012)

También es el día de la inteligencia.


----------



## euroburbuja (1 Oct 2012)

Desde luego, Franco quería demasiado a España como para consentir esto


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2827 (1 Oct 2012)

Nut dijo:


> No este is tristes.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Segundas partes nunca fueron buenas ::


----------



## Maltese (1 Oct 2012)

sen dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]SOiMRksAIbU[/YOUTUBE]



Que gran actriz Gracita Morales, que bien hacía de vieja trasnochada y colérica.


----------



## socrates99 (1 Oct 2012)

Que le cante otra canción victor manuel,coñeee...
NI APRENDEMOS,NI APRENDEREMOS.
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/4VYv_OjQZfE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Samo (1 Oct 2012)

Paca la Culona es otro ejemplo más de mediocridad al poder, como ahora.


----------



## Alami (1 Oct 2012)

Este hilo sin fotos actuales de la familia Franco, no vale nada.


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 Oct 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Desde luego, Franco quería demasiado a España como para consentir esto



Hombre a una parte la quería, a otra la mando a las cunetas(debía ser que le caía mal))


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Oct 2012)

Pues yo creo que hoy más que nunca se mira esta figura histórica con respeto. Le pasa como a Aznar que con los años nos vamos dando cuenta del bien que hicieron por nuestra nación.


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 Oct 2012)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Pues yo creo que hoy más que nunca se mira esta figura histórica con respeto. Le pasa como a Aznar que con los años nos vamos dando cuenta del bien que hicieron por nuestra nación.



Con Franco pase..pero con el cara Guardia Civil del Aznar :XX::XX::XX:

Que burbuja de pisitos y que empresas publicas privatizamos..

Los mitos de los PePeros, acojonante..que nivel, que nivel :XX::XX:


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (1 Oct 2012)

Hay día del generalísimo en burbuja?


----------



## Trinchete (1 Oct 2012)

Es presisamente por haber estado sometidos a 40 anyos de tutelaje político, por lo que los espanyoles son tan inmaduros políticamente y votan lo que votan.

Un pueblo muy infantil, poco amigo de asumir responsabilidades, de informarse bien y muy lejos todavía de la madurez política de los países del norte. 

En lugar de corregirlo con educación y madurez, queréis volver otra vez a la guardería. 

Patético.


----------



## trotamundos23 (1 Oct 2012)

Sería una desgracía echarlo de menos, pero tal como se va a poner la cosa, va a ser el unico camino.


----------



## Freedomfighter (1 Oct 2012)

en homenaje al caldillo.......

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/zmL4m_tqEHc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## vavol-gabol (1 Oct 2012)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Pues yo creo que hoy más que nunca se mira esta figura histórica con respeto. Le pasa como a Aznar que con los años nos vamos dando cuenta del bien que hicieron por nuestra nación.



Si, lo mismo es el vendepatrias traidor ese de Aznar que Franco. Todos los presidentes que han desfilado en el período "democrático" han sido mierda. Peores que un cáncer.


----------



## Otto Albor (1 Oct 2012)

Franco ni heroe ni villano hombre de su época.Juzgarlo con nuestra mentalidad... Tiene ocuros negrísimos claros y grises.
Pero hablar de el en el termino bueno o malo es empezar a una discursión sin fin. Hablamos de la guerra civil ,de españa durante ww2, de la autarquia,los cincuenta la expansión economica de los años 60....
En fin que cada cual lea lo que quiera y piense lo que quiera pero si alguien me recomienda algo que leer por la web veré...
Aqui dejo algo que a lo mejor poca gente conoce no como alabanza si no por lo que choca a primera vista seguro que buscaría algo.
No todo es lo que parece con Fraco mira lo que dicen los judios sobre éste:

-Salomón Ben Ami, Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Israel y Embajador de Israel en España:

El poder judío no fue capaz de cambiar la política de Roosevelt hacia los judíos durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. El único país de Europa que de verdad echó una mano a los judíos fue un país en el que no había ninguna influencia judía: España, que salvó más judíos que todas las democracias juntas. (Declaraciones a la revista Época en 1991).

-Golda Meir, Primera Ministra de Israel, declaró siendo Ministra de Asuntos Exteriores:

El pueblo judío y el Estado de Israel recuerdan la actitud humanitaria adoptada por España durante la era hitleriana , cuando dieron ayuda y protección a muchas víctimas del nazismo. (Debate en el Parlamento israelí, Knesset, el 10 de febrero de 1959).

-Chaim Lipschitz, escritor judío. Autor del libro Franco, Spain, the Jews and the Holocaust:

Tengo pruebas de que el Jefe del Estado español, Francisco Franco, salvó a más de sesenta mil judíos durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Ya va siendo hora de que alguien dé las gracias a Franco por ello. (Declaraciones a la revista Newsweek en febrero de 1970).

-Haim Avni y Yad Vaskem, profesores de la Universidad hebrea de Jerusalén:

Un total de por lo menos 40.000 vidas judías fueron salvadas de las cámaras de gas por las actuaciones directas de las embajadas y consulados españoles. (Estudios sobre la catástrofe judeo-europea y la resistencia, 1970).

-Israel Singer, Presidente del Congreso Mundial Judío:

La España de Franco fue un refugio importante de judíos que se arriesgaron a venir, escapando de la Francia de la libertad, la fraternidad y la igualdad. No quiero defender a Franco, pero en la Segunda Guerra Mundial muchos judíos se salvaron en España e ignorarlo es ignorar la historia. (Entrevista en El Mundo, 17 de diciembre de 2005).


----------



## Otto Albor (1 Oct 2012)

Trinchete dijo:


> Es presisamente por haber estado sometidos a 40 anyos de tutelaje político, por lo que los espanyoles son tan inmaduros políticamente y votan lo que votan.
> 
> Un pueblo muy infantil, poco amigo de asumir responsabilidades, de informarse bien y muy lejos todavía de la madurez política de los países del norte.
> 
> ...



En España sólo se puede votar malo o peor y si la gente estuviera informada no se pelearían por politicos ni votarían. Lo siento.


----------



## jorjoa (1 Oct 2012)

Lo siento, yo únicamente celebro su muerte


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Oct 2012)

Se iba a poner morao el Generalísimo si volviera...


----------



## Samo (1 Oct 2012)

Franco no solo ayudó a los judios, sino que también ayudo a que muchos gerifaltes nazis tuvieran un retiro dorado en España, sin que nadie les molestase. O por lo menos lo permitió. Aquí en la Costa Brava había unos cuantos, viviendo en el anónimato de las grandes urbanizaciones del desarrollismo costero. Así era Franco, no tenía mas ideología que la de mantenerse en el poder.



Otto Albor dijo:


> Franco ni heroe ni villano hombre de su época.Juzgarlo con nuestra mentalidad... Tiene ocuros negrísimos claros y grises.
> Pero hablar de el en el termino bueno o malo es empezar a una discursión sin fin. Hablamos de la guerra civil ,de españa durante ww2, de la autarquia,los cincuenta la expansión economica de los años 60....
> En fin que cada cual lea lo que quiera y piense lo que quiera pero si alguien me recomienda algo que leer por la web veré...
> Aqui dejo algo que a lo mejor poca gente conoce no como alabanza si no por lo que choca a primera vista seguro que buscaría algo.
> ...


----------



## Otto Albor (1 Oct 2012)

Samo dijo:


> Franco no solo ayudó a los judios, sino que también ayudo a que muchos gerifaltes nazis tuvieran un retiro dorado en España, sin que nadie les molestase. O por lo menos lo permitió. Aquí en la Costa Brava había unos cuantos, viviendo en el anónimato de las grandes urbanizaciones del desarrollismo costero. Así era Franco, no tenía mas ideología que la de mantenerse en el poder.



Gran ideologia por cierto),nadie lo quiere soltar: Hay una curiosa historia no se si conocerá el caso de Willem Cannaris jefe de los servicios secretos de Hitler que fue el que recomendó a Franco por delante Mola... ,este le traicionó e incluso le dijo a la cara que no podia ganar la guerra por lo cual fue ajusticiado como recompensa Franco ayudó personalmente a la viuda y paso a residir en España.
Pd parece que este willem cannaris tambien aconsejo a Franco que no entrara en ww2.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (1 Oct 2012)

Cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor.


----------



## Otto Albor (1 Oct 2012)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Venga, como nadie da el paso, tendrá que hacerlo uno mismo:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/270686-que-se-cargaron-republica-36-a.html
> 
> ...



Hombre gracias por lo menos aquí hay algo que leer, aunque los titulos son muy de blaco o negro por lo menos hay algo que no sea "y tu mas".


----------



## 4ojo (1 Oct 2012)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Pues yo creo que hoy más que nunca se mira esta figura histórica con respeto. Le pasa como a Aznar que con los años nos vamos dando cuenta del bien que hicieron por nuestra nación.




Y un guano, estoooooo, dos guanos.


----------



## Me parece que... (1 Oct 2012)

Desde el puerto de BCN, mi homenaje para el gran pescador de atunes:








.... De seques del Ganxet, nada menos !


----------



## Lopedeberga (1 Oct 2012)

No, si ahora resultará que era una bellísima persona que solo hacía el bien y que nunca hizo daño a una mosca.


----------



## Otto Albor (1 Oct 2012)

Lopedeberga dijo:


> No, si ahora resultará que era una bellísima persona que solo hacía el bien y que nunca hizo daño a una mosca.



Simplemente ni tanto ni tan calvo). Yo estoy leyendo los hilos y me estoy divirtiendo un montón.
Que ganas hay de verlo todo blanco o negro.


----------



## jaimegvr (1 Oct 2012)

S.E. El Jefe del Estado y Generalísimo de los Ejércitos Nacionales, Don Francisco Franco Bahamonde, Caudillo de España, un patriota que no se volverá a repetir en 5 siglos.

Antes que EL lo fue Carlos I de España y V de Alemania.

Todos los demás, desde Felipe II Hasta el campechano y sus válidos, MIERDAS PODRIDAS.


----------



## TAG (1 Oct 2012)

jaimegvr dijo:


> blobloblobloglugluglumuakismuakis.
> 
> 
> 
> que no se volverá a repetir en 5 siglos..




Si pueden ser más mejor...


----------



## jaimegvr (1 Oct 2012)

Pues gracias a EL, has disfrutado de AGUA CORRIENTE, pleno empleo, Seguridad Social, pensiones, desempleo, Sanidad Nacional, viviendas de VPO, colegios nacionales, Universidades públicas, PAZ, una herencia economica y social que ya está ESQUILMADA y ARRUINADA.

Verdad que duele?


----------



## jaimegvr (1 Oct 2012)

S.E. El Jefe del Estado y Generalísimo de los Ejércitos Nacionales, Don Francisco Franco Bahamonde, Caudillo de España.

España y los españoles no te merecieron, por DESAGRADECIDOS, ellos merecen lo que actualmente tienen.


----------



## jaimegvr (1 Oct 2012)

EL hizo en 40 años mas por España, que la dinastía actual en 200 años.

DUELE?


----------



## TAG (1 Oct 2012)

jaimegvr dijo:


> EL hizo en 40 años mas por España, que la dinastía actual en 200 años.
> 
> DUELE?



Se podía haber muerto antes de que yo naciera...


----------



## kalamar (1 Oct 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Este hilo sin fotos actuales de la familia Franco, no vale nada.



Tal vez nos ponga su firma con la foto de su Padre en el féretro, lo digo porque creo que fué un gran .......a. De avatar con su señora Madre que era una .....a de las buenas también nos alegra la vista en el foro.

No niegue nada de esto hombre, ante todo hay que ser sincero y ganarse el cielo sino como religioso pues como hombre honrado que es lo que queda, cuídese mucho.

PD Deje a Franco tranquilo no vaya a ser que me meta yo con el rey Recaredo que es el culpable de la guerra de Irak, el paro en España y los farfulleros pegaos a foros como los que usted conoce. :no:


----------



## Me parece que... (2 Oct 2012)

kalamar dijo:


> Tal vez nos ponga su firma con la foto de su Padre en el féretro, lo digo porque creo que fué un gran .......a. De avatar con su señora Madre que era una .....a de las buenas también nos alegra la vista en el foro.
> 
> No niegue nada de esto hombre, ante todo hay que ser sincero y ganarse el cielo sino como religioso pues como hombre honrado que es lo que queda, cuídese mucho.
> 
> PD Deje a Franco tranquilo no vaya a ser que me meta yo con el rey Recaredo que es el culpable de la guerra de Irak, el paro en España y los farfulleros pegaos a foros como los que usted conoce. :no:



*Què s'empatolla aquest sac de merda ?*

...Haurem de reclamar a Génova que abans de conectar-se a internet els facin prendre la pastilla....


----------



## raquiflor (2 Oct 2012)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Pues gracias a EL, has disfrutado de AGUA CORRIENTE, pleno empleo, Seguridad Social, pensiones, desempleo, Sanidad Nacional, viviendas de VPO, colegios nacionales, Universidades públicas, PAZ, una herencia economica y social que ya está ESQUILMADA y ARRUINADA.
> 
> Verdad que duele?



Pues chico, por una vez y sin que sirva de precedente. En esto tienes toda la razón.::
Al César lo que es del César.
Se hace realidad, por desgracia, el OTRO VENDRÁ QUE BUENO TE HARÁ.
Rajoy ha hecho bueno a Zapatero, que a su vez hizo bueno a Aznar, que a su vez hizo bueno a González.
Para Dictadura esta, que empezó con Felipito y ha ido depurando el procedimiento hasta que uno ya no puede ni pensar diferente. 
Procesados por SEDICIÓN, los del 25 S os recuerdo...
No estamos para hostias de dividirnos que si en PSOEROS que si PPEROS.
Estamos para pegar un zapatazo de un buena vez y mandar a toda esta gentuza a tomar por bull.


----------



## kalamar (2 Oct 2012)

Me parece que... dijo:


> *Què s'empatolla aquest sac de merda ?*
> 
> ...Haurem de reclamar a Génova que abans de conectar-se a internet els facin prendre la pastilla....




Pastillas vosotros que solo pensáis en lo mismo todo el puto día, que ganas tengo que proclaméis ya la SECESION, el tiempo da y quita la razón, como han dicho más arriba a Franco le han hecho bueno gentuza como tu ignorante bilingüe.

Iros a trolear a la puta calle a ver si os aguanta alguien que ya está bien, el mundo está cambiando, las personas abren los ojos al timo de la democracia, esa que permite que moñas como tu que creeis que sois anti casta y en verdad estáis al servicio de la misma, como digo el tiempo pone las cosas en su sitio, esta es una época nada más pero la historia nos enseña que no dura mucho la imbecilidad porque se impone en la práctica la revancha de los justos entonces a ver sonde se mete tanta gentuza como tu, y vete a dar lecciones morale s a tu ..........a señora madre, a los demás nos dejas con nuestra vida que es dificil de por seguir adelante (en este páis lleno de inmigrantes que han traido a quebrar y hundir a nuestro pueblo) sin leer a ...osos como tu.)

Respecto al saco solo te digo que mires bien el saco de mentiras que crees a pies juntillas obviando la realidad, estáis dormidos macho y eso puede quede la felicidad pero..., vosotros sois los que sosteneis este puto sistema con vuestra actitud, hacéis el juego al poder de los partidos (2) que están a decenas de miles acomodados en una infinidad de cargos con poder político y económico mientras TU juegas EL JUEGO de las marionetas.


----------



## Me parece que... (2 Oct 2012)

> que ganas tengo que proclaméis ya la SECESION



Gràcies, company !


----------



## Vae Victis (2 Oct 2012)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Ningún dictador dura casi 40 años en el poder, si no tiene a la mayoría del pueblo de su parte, nos guste o no.



Pero nunca, nunca, nunca.....hubo un catalán "de apellidos, no charnego" que lo hubiera apoyado ni financiado ni formar parte de su ejército. (los "paisitos" en este caso no cuentan, pues la banca March jodería la historia)

Si en el fondo es cierto: "la ignorancia es la felicidad"...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Oct 2013)

Hoy 1 de octubre de 2013,se conmemora el LXXVII aniversario de la exaltación de Francisco Franco a la Jefatura del Estado.

Justicia social,trabajo y unidad como pais quedarán siempre en el recuerdo Generalísimo.

Viva España!


----------



## Eremita (2 Oct 2013)

Nuestro querido Caudillo, un hombre justo, honrado, sencillo y temeroso de Dios (cierto es que era demasiado religioso, nadie es perfecto).

Palmó en un hospital público, no vino ningún médico del otro lado del mundo, ni ingreso en hospitales privados al alcance de unos pocos (no creáis que con vuestro seguro de tarjeta platino, dorada o de adamantio de la compañía X os darán el mismo trato que con dinerito fresco).

Cuando por su jodido estado de salud, se le habló de la posibilidad de montar un quirófano de urgencia en El Pardo, al Caudillo casi le da un ataque, no concebía un gasto tan enorme para eso, "castuzo" él, consintió que una ambulancia militar quedase estacionada en los garajes de palacio para su evacuación urgente. Casi poder absoluto y no se construye una UCI en el patio, igual que los de ahora.

Teníamos muchas más libertades que ahora (los invertidos no, solo podían sodomizarse en privado) eramos más ricos, (los delincuentes y esos que dicen jay pallo, no, esos eran más pobres) estábamos más seguros (los violadores y asesinos no, hasta el 75, se estuvo fusilando asesinos y creo que en el 72 ó el 73, sucedió el último agarrotamiento a un asesino).

En fin, todo lo bueno se acaba. Siempre a la Orden de V.E. mi General. Descanse en Paz.


----------



## Don Pelayo (2 Oct 2013)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Pues yo creo que hoy más que nunca se mira esta figura histórica con respeto. Le pasa como a Aznar que con los años nos vamos dando cuenta del bien que hicieron por nuestra nación.



¿Cómo se te ocurre poner al mismo nivel a Franco que al traidor anglófilo y neoliberal de Aznar?


----------



## Von Rudel (2 Oct 2013)

Si el Caudillo resucitara,toda nuestra casta política saldría por patas.

Sin ser Franquista,hay que decir que fue el mejor dirigente de la historia de España,despues de los Reyes Catolicos.


----------



## JimJones (2 Oct 2013)

::Tambien el 1 de octubre:

1949 - El líder político chino, Mao Zedong, proclama la República Popular China.::

Ale a reflexionar.....


----------



## El cipotecón (2 Oct 2013)

Yo también me acordé ayer que era el día del caudillo.

Su elección en Salamanca creo recordar es muy interesante. Los apoyos que tuvo en la reunión, los que no querían sacar el tema, la forma de gobierno, lo que dijo un general: Si le damos el poder a Franco "creerá que ya es suyo y no lo soltará". 

Lo de pasar en el borrador de ser Jefe del gobierno *de*l Estado español, hasta que su cuñadísimo se le ocurrió cambiar el Del por el* y*.

Llamándose Jefe del gobierno *y* del Estado español. 

Es decir, el hombre con más poder en España desde Fernando VII.

La política en aquellos años era muy interesante y muchos no pueden dejar atrás las emociones al hablar del personaje histórico. 

Para mí fue un buen gobernante. Con sus fallos, está claro, pero fue honesto consigo mismo y con el pueblo español y al final por mucha publicidad en contra que tengas el pueblo lo reconoce, y había en sus tiempos una gran mayoría sociológicamente franquista aunque lo quieran tapar y hay ahora un poso de gratitud y de reconocimiento a su gobierno por los que le recuerdan. 

Es cierto que hay otros tantos que lo critican, pero como le dijo el Conde Ciano, ministro de Mussolini a Franco: "Caudillo, jamás le perdonarán que haya ganado la guerra". 

Así es la vida.


----------



## locodelacolina (2 Oct 2013)

No hay peor ciego qie el que no quiere ver...
Com Franco pasamos de la alpargata al seiscientos.


----------



## LADRILLISTA (2 Oct 2013)

El cipotecón dijo:


> Así es la vida.



Como me recordais a los que aplauden a Cuba o Corea del Norte.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (2 Oct 2013)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> ¿Cómo se te ocurre poner al mismo nivel a Franco que al traidor anglófilo y neoliberal de Aznar?



Tienes toda la razón y rectifico mi opinión.


----------



## El cipotecón (2 Oct 2013)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> Como me recordais a los que aplauden a Cuba o Corea del Norte.




Hágaselo mirar. 

en la segunda república murieron en atentados varios 7.000 personas. En seis anos siete veces más que con ETA en cuarenta. Sin contar quema de conventos, iglesias y edificios de toda índole que no fueran de la cuerda Revolucionaria. 

*Ya no era cuestión de la eliminación ideológica del contrario, era la eliminación física*. A Calvo Sotelo lo mataron pero a Gil Robles no porque no lo pillaron en su casa, que si no también cae. 

Si lees a Zugazagoitia, un socialista moderado entenderás el porqué de la guerra civil. 

Franco puso orden y puso a los partidos stalinistas (el PSOE era en ese periodo lo que quieras menos democrático), donde tenían que ir, fuera de España. 

El problema es que los españoles no sabemos gestionar la democracia. Somos demasiado cainitas.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Oct 2014)

Hoy se conmemora el LXXVIII aniversario de la exaltación de Franco a la Jefatura del Estado.

En un momento de máxima tensión nacionalista, con las instituciones llenas de corruptos ,y con un país en ruinas sólo nos queda recordar con nostalgia y respeto a nuestro invicto Caudillo.

Viva España.


----------



## Tocqueville (1 Oct 2014)

Con Franco, habia trabajo para todos, las viviendas tenían un coste aceptable y los bienes así como los servicios básicos (luz, agua y gas) eran inembargables. 

Lo que hicimos fue salir de la Democracia para caer en una Dictadura y no al revés. Ahora no hay trabajo para nadie, las viviendas están por las nubes y te puedan dejar sin nada en cualquier momento.


----------



## Don Pelayo (1 Oct 2014)

> "Cuando se lucha en las trincheras como se lucha, cuando se muere en los frentes como se muere, cuando se defiende a España como la defienden Falangistas, Requetés y Soldados, hay una Raza y hay un Pueblo."


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Oct 2014)

Con el eterno respeto y admiración de un pueblo agradecido y emocionado.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-al-caudillo-palabras-utiles-actualidad.html


----------



## Alastor Moody (1 Oct 2014)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Vivió toda su vida con una austeridad cuartelera que ya quisiésemos hoy de cualquier concejalucho de mierda del tres al cuarto.



Mi abuelo tenía un amigo que comía con Franco todos los meses en El Pardo y la comida era tan espartana que el hombre según salía se iba a comer algo más en otro sitio.


----------



## 917 (1 Oct 2014)

¿Es que los franquistas no pararán jamás de dar por saco?


----------



## Ludovicus (1 Oct 2014)

917 dijo:


> ¿Es que los franquistas no pararán jamás de dar por saco?



Eso, no como los antifranquistas, ¿verdad? No hay semana que en televisión no pongan un documental o una película a favor de Franco, ¿verdad?


----------



## 365 (1 Oct 2014)

917 dijo:


> ¿Es que los franquistas no pararán jamás de dar por saco?



Vaa, reconozcalo señor numero 917. 
Contra Franco se vivia infinitamente mejor, salvando las distancias tecnologicas.

¿Que se equivocó legandonos al Borbon?..pues es evidente que si.
Nadie es perfecto. 
Si Franck levantara la cabeza, agarraria al pasmao I por el pescuezo para decirle : _"¿pero que mierda es está? ¿Que has estado haciendo estos ultimos 39 años?"_

Eramos la 8ª potencia mundial y no le debiamos nada a nadie.
Ahora somos una kk pinchada en un palo que debemos mas que nadie en el mundo, por detrás de USA.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Oct 2015)

Conmemoramos hoy 1 de octubre,Día del Caudillo, el LXXIX Aniversario de la exaltación de Franco a la Jefatura del Estado.

Viva España!! en estos tiempos en los que tanto se le echa en falta.


----------



## Nut (1 Oct 2015)

Ángel Viñas:

Yo tampoco!


----------



## Rudi Rocker (1 Oct 2015)




----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Oct 2015)

Por mucho que calumniéis la memoria del Caudillo con mentiras, gran parte del pueblo español alaba su memoria en privado. Aunque no sea politicamente correcto hacerlo en público,el amor del pueblo a Franco sigue estando ahí.


----------



## Rexter (1 Oct 2015)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Por mucho que calumniéis la memoria del Caudillo con mentiras, gran parte del pueblo español alaba su memoria en privado. Aunque no sea politicamente correcto hacerlo en público,el amor del pueblo a Franco sigue estando ahí.



Incluso en la memoria de muchos de sus rivales estuvo en bastante buena estima. Un antepasado mío, oficial del ejército republicano que combatió en la batalla del Ebro, jamás dijo luego, ni en democracia, palabra alguna contra Franco. Aunque también hay que decir que muchos de los soldados de la República fueron bien tratados, mientras que quienes fueron milicianos fueron represaliados tras la guerra.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Oct 2016)

Conmemoramos hoy 1 de octubre de 2016 el 80 aniversario de la exaltación de Franco a la Jefatura del Estado.

Corren tiempos en los que la impecable labor del Caudillo de España es más memorable que nunca. A cuántos pondría firmes si saliera de su tumba?


----------



## dabuti (1 Oct 2016)

Lástima que ese hijo de perra, y tantos otros, no volaran como carrero blanco....................


----------



## Peritta (1 Oct 2016)

Hombre, por fin me entero yo de por qué le cambiaron el nombre a aquél hospital y le llamaron 12 de Octubre. Jua, jua, jua. 

Éso sí, cuando quiero discutir con el taxista le digo que me lleve al Francisco Franco y no al Gregorio Marañón.


----------



## jaimegvr (1 Oct 2016)

dabuti dijo:


> Lástima que ese hijo de perra, y tantos otros, no volaran como carrero blanco....................



Hola Dabuti, comprendo lo que piensas, pero PIENSA en esto, 

Si Franco hubiera sido tan MALO, entonces nunca hubiera : constituido la Seguridad Social; nunca os hubiera FACILITADO el agua a traves de los embalses; nunca hubiera construido los colegios Nacionales Públicos; nunca hubiera construido Hospitales y ambulatorios Públicos; 

todo ese dinero se lo hubieran embolsado Franco y sus generales, cientos de miles de millones de pesetas de la epoca, y posiblemente TU hubieras muerto de pequeño por falta de atencion sanitaria del sistema Público.

La URSS de Stalin no era fascista, pero deberias de haber vivido ese periodo de la Historia para ver las cosas de manera IMPARCIAL. 

¿ Sabes que en la actual China Comunista, no hay sanidad pública y gratuita?, la gente que no puede pagar la factura del medico SE MUERE en China. 

En 1936 hubo un golpe de Estado PORQUE el pais era ingobernable, la anarkia era generalizada, los pistoleros de Falange, el Carlismo, el PCE, la CNT, la UGT, la FAI, el POUM, la CEDA, campaban a sus anchas por España, matando a sus rivales, mejor dicho secuestrandolos y ejecutandolos, muchos REPUBLICANOS ateos pero GENTE CUERDA, se unieron al Alzamiento porque el Gobierno de Azaña era incapaz de controlar el pais. 

Franco no era fascista, era TRADICIONALISTA y Catolico, y era mas de izquierdas para temas LABORALES y SOCIALES, que cualquir politico español desde el año 1977. 

Y si en el periodo de la dictadura franquista habia pena de muerte, torturas, persecucion a los homosexuales, etc.... no era porque estuviera Franco, era porque el mundo en esos tiempos era así, porque pasaba igualmente en USA, Inglaterra, Francia, la URSS, Sudamerica, etc...... 

la ley de Vagos y Maleantes se aprobó en 1934 bajo un gobierno de Manuel Azaña. Los fascistas son malos, pero los comunistas no son unos santos, son lo MISMO, mierda pura. Un saludo.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2016 at 13:40 ----------




Peritta dijo:


> Hombre, por fin me entero yo de por qué le cambiaron el nombre a aquél hospital y le llamaron 12 de Octubre. Jua, jua, jua.
> 
> Éso sí, cuando quiero discutir con el taxista le digo que me lleve al Francisco Franco y no al Gregorio Marañón.



Entonces, segun lo dispuesto por la ley de memoria historica, el Hospital 12 de octubre debe ser demolido y volado con dinamita, al igual que el Hospital de la La PAz , por ser simbolos de la propaganda franquista, y por haber sido proyestados e inaugurados por el malvado dictador Franco......


----------



## Sir Connor (1 Oct 2016)

Joder aún hay franquistas vivos en el foro pensaban que todos estaban en sus tumbas


----------



## Turgot (1 Oct 2016)

Lo peor es que extuareg no es un fascista de verdad, sino un mierda defensor del R78


----------



## Peritta (1 Oct 2016)

Connor dijo:


> Joder aún hay franquistas vivos en el foro pensaban que todos estaban en sus tumbas



Yo es que me he hecho franquista recientemente oiga. En vida del General Bajito yo andaba persiguiendo suecas y japonesas tolsantodía y puede que gracias a mí los espaniards tengamos fama de ser buenos y tiernos amantes por ahí, en el extranjero. Latin-lover se decía en otra época. 

Lo que pasa es que entonces moceaba y ¿qué quiere que le diga?, no estaba en la edad. 

Ahora sí, y me ha dado por haceme franquista. Ya ve usté lo que son las cosas. 

Busque, compare ...y si encuentra algo mejor: cómprelo.


Manuel Luque de "KALIA": Busque, compare y si encuentra algo mejor...(Anuncio antiguo) - YouTube

Vale para los detergentes y vale también para los dirigentes.


----------



## Peritta (1 Oct 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Lo peor es que extuareg no es un fascista de verdad, sino un mierda defensor del R78



El R78 murió el 11-M señor. ¿A ver si no?. 
Ahora tenemos ...otra cosa. Otra gente diría el Alfonso Guerra.


-----------



jaimegvr dijo:


> ... el Hospital 12 de octubre



Mire, no sé lo que dirá la ley ésa pero en el pueblo fumamos en el bar digan lo que digan las leyes, y si me da usté fuego señor guardia le pago la multa. 

No, si yo me he enterado hoy de por qué le cambiaron el nombre al 1º de Octubre y le pusieron 12 de Octubre así, de un día para otro. Como nadie me dijo nada yo acabé pensando que lo había entendido mal y que el nombre del hospital siempre había sido 12 de Octubre. Total que no insistí en preguntar qué pasó el 1º de Octubre. 

Ya le digo, me he enterado hoy y a través de este triste foro., jua, jua, jua. Pero es que yo, ya le digo, soy un franquista reciente.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Oct 2016)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Hola Dabuti, comprendo lo que piensas, pero PIENSA en esto,
> 
> Si Franco hubiera sido tan MALO, entonces nunca hubiera : constituido la Seguridad Social; nunca os hubiera FACILITADO el agua a traves de los embalses; nunca hubiera construido los colegios Nacionales Públicos; nunca hubiera construido Hospitales y ambulatorios Públicos;
> 
> ...



Impecable post,con leerlo un poco todos los ignorantes que se creen muy guays,modernos y defensores de las libertades podemitas,que son en el fondo los mas carcas sabrán quién fue Francisco Franco Bahamonde,nacido en Ferrol el 4 de diciembre de 1892.

Os dejo aquí una impresionante entrevista al Caudillo realizada por la conmemoración de los 25 años de paz, para que todos los progres se sigan creyendo tan modernos,cuando los valores de Franco son perfectamente vigentes hoy, además nadie pretende que vuelva un régimen de ese tipo,aquello fue necesario en su momento y hoy una democracia sensata sería suficiente.

Es emocionante y comienza en el minuto 3

Franco, ese hombre - YouTube


----------



## Peritta (1 Oct 2016)

Rose de Saint Olaf dijo:


> ... inductor de una guerra ...



¿Inductor de una guerra?, jua, jua, jua. Pero si tuvieron que empujarle oiga. Además ya estábamos en guerra. Puede que los de las derechas no lo quisieran admitir y así el Calvo Sotelo se le olvidó coger el casco cuando vinieron a buscarle -oficialmente- para trasladarle a una cuneta, pero los de las izquierdas ya estaban en guerra, incluso entre sí. 

Oiga como los de la ETA, que también estaban en guerra y los demás

pues no. 

Total que era natural que unos pusieran las nucas y otros las balas.

Pero éso de resetear a Estepaís va a ser mu complicao don Wenceslao, ¿ha probado a resetearse usté mesié?, creo que será más fácil y no habrá que derramar sangre, quiero decir que no habrá que resetear a tanta gente. También puede abandonar el Estadospañol éste e irse a Venezuela que allí parece que se han reseteao 

completamente del todo

y así les va.

Es que me parece que eso de transmitir valores cívicos, políticos, sociales, etc a niños de mocos que lo que deberían hacer es jugar a la pelota o a lo que jueguen los niños es interferir en su recreo "Al pati parlem en catalá" y coartar su libertad. 

Cosa que había en época del General Bajito.

Sí, no me mire así, Aquí el Dalí o el Berlanga hacían lo que les daba la gana y los demás más o menos también sin que vinieran los komisarios polítikos del catecismo de lo políticamente correcto a hablarnos de demonios en lugar de santos, de derrotas y abusos vergonzantes en lugar de gestas heroicas y hechos altruistas como pasa ahora, que no tenemos un cesar al que apelar

y así pasa lo que pasa.

Y en esto estamos de acuerdo la mayoría de los españoles. Lo del reseteo es una idea suya señor.

Yiiihaaa. Arriba España cabrones.


----------



## un pringao (1 Oct 2016)

Han dado el golpe pa impedi un gobierno de izquierdas, eso es un golpe de Estado, un delito de traicion a la Patria. pero no pasa nada, la Patria son ellos y los cuarenta millones de españoles no somos nadie.


----------



## KUTRONIO (1 Oct 2016)

alvarexter dijo:


> Incluso en la memoria de muchos de sus rivales estuvo en bastante buena estima. Un antepasado mío, oficial del ejército republicano que combatió en la batalla del Ebro, jamás dijo luego, ni en democracia, palabra alguna contra Franco. Aunque también hay que decir que muchos de los soldados de la República fueron bien tratados, mientras que quienes fueron milicianos fueron represaliados tras la guerra.



Eso no te lo crees ni tú. En mi caso mi abuelo no era ni siquiera soldado, era médico y como no compraba las medicinas en una determinada farmacia del pueblo donde vivía fue acusado de rojo por el farmacéutico y fusilado directamente.

FRANCO tenía que haber evitado muchas matanzas y no hizo nada por evitarlo

---------- Post added 01-oct-2016 at 17:39 ----------




EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Franco, ese hombre - YouTube



Le faltaba un diente... :XX:

Siendo Jefe del Estado


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Oct 2017)

Celebramos hoy el LXXXI aniversario de la exaltación de Franco a la Jefatura del Estado en un momento crucial y decisivo de afrenta a España y a su unidad.

A millones de españoles jamás les interesó Franco ni el franquismo, simplemente son demócratas que intentan vivir su vida bajo la Constitución de 1978 con la mayor dignidad posible, pero viendo la sucia traición de la extrema izquierda (Podemos etc) y de los independentistas y cómo ponen en riesgo nuestra convivencia empiezan a entender los motivos que provocaron el 18 de julio de 1936, empiezan a entender el infierno que se vivió en España y cómo la izquierda provocó la guerra que perdió.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Oct 2018)

Conmemoramos hoy el LXXXII Aniversario de la Exaltación de Franco a la Jefatura del Estado.

Un año mas reflotamos este hilo mítico, este año en vísperas de la profanación de la tumba del Caudillo que será trasladado a la Cripta de la Catedral de la Almudena donde será recibido en loor de multitudes.

Que el día de la exaltación el Caudillo no nos engañen con lo de Cataluña, allí manadas de fascistas agredieron a nuestra Policía Nacional.


----------



## Mineroblanco (1 Oct 2018)

Me alegro mucho de que nunca va a resucitar, fascistas.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Oct 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Me alegro mucho de que no va a resucitar, fascistas.



Los estáis resucitando vosotros, Franco esta enterrado en el corazón de los buenos españoles y de ahí ningún rojo podrá desenterrarlo jamás.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Oct 2018)

Ya vamos a ver cuándo Franco esté en la Catedral de la Almudena, las colas de gente decente española visitando al Caudillo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Oct 2020)

Se cumple hoy 1 de octubre de 2020 el LXXXIV aniversario de la exaltación de Franco a la Jefatura del Estado en 1936.

Demos la bienvenida al mes burbujo por excelencia.


----------



## Gigatr0n (1 Oct 2020)




----------



## anonimo123 (1 Oct 2020)

¡ARRIBA ESPAÑA! ¡ABAJO LOS SOCIALCOMUNISTAS!


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Oct 2020)

Lo peor del comunismo es que mata a la gente para luego oprimirla. El comunismo es la guerra.


----------



## Pitu24 (1 Oct 2020)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Hoy es 1 de octubre,era el día del Caudillo. Se conmemoraría el LXXVI aniversario de la exaltación de Franco a la jefatura del Estado.
> 
> Día sin duda para la reflexión en un momento en que la justicia social se esfuma. La democracia es maravillosa cuando se tiene pan que comer. La democracia orgánica fue tal vez lo único que pudo mantener a España unida y próspera.



Con Franco te habrías pudrido en la cárcel por vago sodomita.

Así que elige, o democracia y sodomía, o Franco y decencia


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Oct 2022)

Feliz día del Caudillo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Oct 2022)

La auténtica España empezó con la invasión islámica en el 711 para ti


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Oct 2022)

La izquierda provocó la guerra que perdió.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Oct 2022)

Samo dijo:


> Paca la Culona es otro ejemplo más de mediocridad al poder, como ahora.



IMBECIL.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Oct 2022)

Trinchete dijo:


> Es presisamente por haber estado sometidos a 40 anyos de tutelaje político, por lo que los espanyoles son tan inmaduros políticamente y votan lo que votan.
> 
> Un pueblo muy infantil, poco amigo de asumir responsabilidades, de informarse bien y muy lejos todavía de la madurez política de los países del norte.
> 
> ...



He aquí el perfecto ejemplo de giliprogre imbecil integral. En resumen, la culpa es de Franco.

Procura no cagarte encima mientras paseas, mongolo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Oct 2022)

Otto Albor dijo:


> Franco ni heroe ni villano hombre de su época.Juzgarlo con nuestra mentalidad... Tiene ocuros negrísimos claros y grises.
> Pero hablar de el en el termino bueno o malo es empezar a una discursión sin fin. Hablamos de la guerra civil ,de españa durante ww2, de la autarquia,los cincuenta la expansión economica de los años 60....
> En fin que cada cual lea lo que quiera y piense lo que quiera pero si alguien me recomienda algo que leer por la web veré...
> Aqui dejo algo que a lo mejor poca gente conoce no como alabanza si no por lo que choca a primera vista seguro que buscaría algo.
> ...



ahh claro Franco no era tan malo porque salvo judíos....

Vete a cagar payaso.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Oct 2022)

Lopedeberga dijo:


> No, si ahora resultará que era una bellísima persona que solo hacía el bien y que nunca hizo daño a una mosca.



Solo se puede criticar su excesiva blandura.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## stoker31 (1 Oct 2022)

.






Enviado desde mi Hispano-Olivetti M40


----------



## stoker31 (1 Oct 2022)

.






Enviado desde mi Hispano-Olivetti M40


----------



## tortura (1 Oct 2022)

Hoy se celebra un nuevo año de desgracias e infortunios, si no mirad lo que pasa en Ucrania, y las desgracias que están soportando la población civil. Lo único que merece la pena es votar a un partido revolucionario y de izquierdas, yo ya lo he hecho varias veces pero he de decir que también creo en cosas raras como la superación del PP e incluso VOX  (EN MARCHA) o la transformación de un partido político de centro-derecha en algo más positivo como en un partido abierto y tolerante donde quepamos todos. UN SALUDO a todos los burbujistas, más bien a todos los que estamos escribiendo, e incluso los que no me hacen caso. Gracias.


----------



## LMLights (1 Oct 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Hoy es 1 de octubre,era el día del Caudillo. Se conmemoraría el LXXVI aniversario de la exaltación de Franco a la jefatura del Estado.
> 
> Día sin duda para la reflexión en un momento en que la justicia social se esfuma. La democracia es maravillosa cuando se tiene pan que comer. La democracia orgánica fue tal vez lo único que pudo mantener a España unida y próspera.



O sea que los GRAPO eran Franquistas? !!!!!


----------



## tortura (1 Oct 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> ¡ARRIBA ESPAÑA! ¡ABAJO LOS SOCIALCOMUNISTAS!




¡NO LO DICES TODO!, ¡FALTAN LOS MUERTOS!


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (1 Oct 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Hoy es 1 de octubre,era el día del Caudillo. Se conmemoraría el LXXVI aniversario de la exaltación de Franco a la jefatura del Estado.
> 
> Día sin duda para la reflexión en un momento en que la justicia social se esfuma. La democracia es maravillosa cuando se tiene pan que comer. La democracia orgánica fue tal vez lo único que pudo mantener a España unida y próspera.



Pena que aquella "resurreción" de la España nacional acabara siendo aquello contrario a lo que muchos españoles dieron la vida, como un país se vendió a EEUU y la ilusión por el verdadero cambio teniendo como jefe de estado al primer vencedor al comunismo en Europa quedaron en pura servidumbre a EEUU.
Al menos fue 10.000 veces mejor que la basura actual


----------



## Otto Albor (2 Oct 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ahh claro Franco no era tan malo porque salvo judíos....
> 
> Vete a cagar payaso.



ves como no lo entiendes


----------

